# Ridgid 4511 Granite Table Saw: Really good saw at a great price.



## Quiglag

I hope you heard about the recall for this saw. There is an issue when using stacked dados. http://www.cpsc.gov/CPSCPUB/PREREL/prhtml09/09311.html


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

New saw you should get replacement fence parts and not repair.


----------



## PurpLev

congrats - this IS a great saw for the money. the fence is a steel tube, and is hardly likely to be completely straight across it's length - thats the purpose of the face frames. seems like you did good. it would have been nice if face frames were included with the saw though.


----------



## ndguy

I have one also and like it very much. I think yours will treat you well. Have fun.

Could you send photos of the fense faces you have added.

Thanks!


----------



## glassyeyes

Congrats! PurpLev did a nice job on an actual riving knife for the R4511, or you can try to get them through Steel City. Just don't tell them it's for a Ridgid saw; on another site, someone noted they wouldn't ship them to a Ridgid owner.

I've looked at every photo and parts drawing of the Steel City saws that I could locate. The riving knife setup -from the clamp, to the bracket, to the base of the knives themselves, looks identical to the Ridgid R4511, so I took a chance-I called Steel City and ordered the 2.5 mm and 3.0 mm riving knives. They were $11 each, plus $3.95 credit card charge and $8.00 shipping.

Part # SC10150 for the 2.5 mm knife, SC10151 for the 3.0 mm
Phone # to order Steel City parts: 1-877-724-8665

I tried finding a third party poly-v belt, but had no luck so far. The originals are about $23 from Gardner, in Ohio.

Regarding the front fence rail, you can add an internal spline to stiffen it, or replace the entire tube (Ithink Timbo managed that approach).


----------



## jake

I have a Steel City saw and love it but sure wish the granite top was out when I bought mine a couple of years back, as I am tired of dealing with rust on the cast iron table in my unheated, outdoor shop! I'm sure you will get many years of enjoyment from it. As for the recall, I was treated very well by Steel City customer service but since yours is sold by One World Technologies, I hope they do as well for you if yours is involved in the recall. Keep us posted if yours is involved and how it goes. Also would like to hear down the road what you tihink of the top after longer use.


----------



## mandmj

Thanks for the kind words. As for the recall, mine falls well past the date range affected. The belt can also be found at:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#9003k16/=3l24g3.

I find the fence not being perfectly flat annoying, but not suprising, because as PurpLev stated, its just tubular steel. I sure some folks wouldn't have cared that it was 0.007" low in the middle, but it was causing some small cutting abnormalities when ripping stock. I'm willing to tolerate imperfections for the price, but if it was a $3k sawstop, I would expect much better. Besides, hot rodding the saw (as I call it) is fun! Compared the my previous Shopsmith, this thing is much easier to use and keep tuned.

I may try the other riving knives at some point, but I still like using the blade gaurd for now. I still consider myself very much an amatuer, and it keeps me honest, and the wife happier. I've set up my zero clearance insert so that I can use the factory setup as intended. That's also another reason why I changed the motor cover to a tooless open, so that I have no excuse not to use it.


----------



## Cato

Congrats on your saw, I think you will like it a lot. For the price it is a really nice unit for a hobbyist like me, that can't or doesn't spend enough time in the shop at this point to quite justify a 3hp saw.

When I first saw the price on this 3/4 style hybrid with cabinet style trunnions, I was all over it when they put it on sale. Icing on the cake.

I leave my blade guard on as well, as I feel better having the anti kickback pawls engaged on the wood.


----------



## Konomigon

I just bought the saw a couple days ago as well. So far so good. I had some issues aligning the riving knife (Thank you a ton PurpLev for the help!!!) The only complaint I have is that the manual is inconsistent and incomplete.


----------



## PurpLev

*kkickback* - it's a new purchase - have it replaced! definitely under warranty both by Ridgid, and HD.


----------



## mandmj

When I exchanged my top I had to take the one they had on demo, and I helped them swap the 2 out. Make sure you're happy w/ it. Epoxy can repair the granite if you need it to, and mine had no significant chips (a few sub mm along the miter slot, but I don't care/notice).


----------



## KTMM

You got the saw for $450, wow, that's awesome. I bought mine about two weeks ago and paid $600. Makes me wonder if HD has a price correction policy…....

Anyway, mine needed a little fine tuning out of the box, but nothing major. I just finished several zero clearance inserts and put the ridgid brand combination blade on the saw. So far, so good.


----------



## los

Hey does anyone have any suggestions for improving the dust collection on the R4511? It seems there are gaps everywhere. Are the gaps designed to create airflow. If so I guess I have no choice but the get a big DC. Im using the biggest rigid shop vac and even with a cleaned up filter it left plenty of dust down in the collection try. thanks for any help.


----------



## BeachedBones

los -Clear packing tape can cover a number of the gaps if they are a problem for you. You'll never seal it up so tight that it will choke out the dust collector. The gap for the adjustment wheels, and over the motor housing door will provide plenty of flow.

There's too much area in the saw for a shop vac to completely remove everything.


----------



## los

Thanks Beached…..I was trying some caulk but the tape might be easier on the larger areas.


----------



## SamS

I initially had some problems with the split fence rail. When making thin rips the T-square fence straddles the rail split. I fixed the problem by loosening the bolts holding the rail on, clamping a stright edge to the rails (I actually used the fence for this part) and re-tightening the bolts. Now the fence is parallel to the blade within .001" throughtout the table. Overall I love this saw.


----------



## Philbobb

I picked up the Craftsman 21833, and after issues with 2 different ones, I gave up and bought this one. I got it home and was all excited. I pulled off the top and motor to make it lighter to get in the basement, and the trunnion wasn't square with the supports. Turned out one of the arms on the rear support was broken. We'll see tomorrow how HD wants to handle it, but so far no luck with any brand of table saw. BTW, the trunnion does look much beefier and better designed than the Craftsman, not to mention being cabinet mounted. HD has this model on clearance for $499, I was told it's because it's not selling as well as their portable ones for the same price.


----------



## Philbobb

Well on Monday I went to the local HD with the broken trunnion piece and the people there helped me swap it out with the one from the display model. All is well now. I am really liking this saw. I went to the local steel yard, and I picked up steel for a one-piece front and rear rail assembly, a longer front rail support, and aluminum for a couple riving knives for $35.

For people worried about weight and getting it in the basement, etc, the saw easily disassembles from the shipping crate to the base components. I was able to put this saw in the basement by myself, just took a few trips. It seemed like it would be easier to assemble with the trunnion/motor and top removed from the base as well.


----------



## los

Hey, anyone have any suggestions for changing the guard on this saw? Are there aftermarket ones that can take advantage of the riving knife mount for the 4511?


----------



## skywalker01

I posted this same question on another review so I'm just copying it here because I'd like to ask You also.

Thanks,

I have a question about the table wings. I am considering buying one and I LOVE everything about it except the granite top. I went to Depot to look at it and give it a good look. It's really nice actually. I am nervous mainly about the top cracking or chipping later or whatever other problems could occur. I really like that it's flat and won't rust though. My question is how the wings attach to the main table. It looked like a couple of steel bars connected the wing to the main table. Does it have set screws for adjustments? Does it look like it should stand the test of time holding up the weight? Basically what do you think of the way it is attached to the main table? Having not put one together I figure you'd have a good idea of the quality of the way it fits and all. If someone were to lean on the wing or put a lot of weight on the end would if have a chance of cracking?


----------



## Timbo

los, most have purchased or made rivings knives, not sure about the guard.

skywalker01,
The extension tables have slots milled into them for attachment bolts that screw into the main table. The bars you saw aid the installation and have leveling screw to level the ext, table. I think you could lean on the table, or sit on it, or stand and jump up and down on it and it wont break. Now having said that my tabletop craked, but RIDGID did not hesitate to ship me a new top.


----------



## los

Thanks Timbo, I just hate the size and clunkiness(is that a word?) of the 4511's guard. I want the protection and would also like some kind of dust collection as well. Would be great if I could retro fit something like the guard on the Saw Stop…...I guess I will look into building something maybe out of lexan or something.

skywalker01 - I agree with Timbo, the top is not too hard to adjust and is very solid. I have been working with mine for 6 months and have cut some 8/4 hard maple with no problem. I did switch to some Freud Industrial thin kerf blades and that makes a huge difference over the stock blade. Most importantly - Take the time to set it up correctly and it will work great.


----------



## skywalker01

Thanks los. I am considering buying still.


----------



## glassyeyes

los, the splitter/guard frame seems similar to the newest Jet deluxe xacta setup-maybe you could look that up on the 'net, and modify the R4511's frame to emulate the separately-hinged sides like the Jet saw? It wouldn't be as narrow as the SawStop, but it would be a lot better than the OEM arrangement. I cut a plywood panel with saw kerfs around the perimeter to block up most of the opening at the top of the access door; it helped a good bit; I also used the temporary rope-type caulking to seal up most of the body of the saw. And it stays pliable and can be removed, for quite some time.

Skywalker01, the wings are nicely supported in front by the angle iron bracket that holds the front fence rail. In back the light-duty rail is spit, and offers no support. I added a 1/i by 1 by 48" steel strap for real support, but I also had to replace the original bolts-they weren't long enough.

I had a problem with the right wing; Ridgid was great about replacing it. Gardner, in Columbus, OH, is their parts supplier, and they've had trouble shipping the granite parts. They had to ship three of them to get one to me, intact. The problem is that the components arrive in bulk, on pallets, with no packing, and Gardner was packing them pretty poorly (two layers of bubble wrap in an oversized box, with newspaper stuffing).

mandmj, thanks for the information on the belt. Wasn't sure who else had it.


----------



## 10Feettall

Home Depot dropped the price TODAY to $299 AS IS. The floor model had the power cord cut off. Check your local HD out.

Didn't think I could pass this up.


----------



## skywalker01

I Hate to say it because I know that so many people are into this saw and have bought it and love it, but I have decided not to buy it. I can afford it but I'm not sold. My initial reaction/response was. wow granite would that stand the test of time? What if it cracks? What if they just run out of the replacement granite tops? I just have too many if's about that top. I don't like the fact that my mind is telling me no. I have long suffered with an inferior saw and want this purchase to be a good one. I may be asking too much but feel that my money could be better spent if I saved a little longer. I'll tell you what I would like about this saw if I could design it.

Cast iron top with cast iron wings same size as what's offered in granite. 
Quickrelease riving knife. 
Fence is fine. Beismeyer style with accurate adjustments - great. 
Fence rails should be one piece. Even if it has to come in a seperate box. Big drawback for me seeing two pieces
front and back. The back rail on the model in home depot was bent way out of shape. This happened
somehow and it could have been anything. I understand that but it still looks too thin guage.
Motor in the base. Not hanging out anywhere. - this one is important to me. 
Heavy duty trunion mounted to the cabinet.

If they were to make this saw with a iron top I would buy it. Also, I really like the fact that the motor was 110V but still had good power at 1.5HP. The problem I am seeing is that the saws that I do like all the options on have a beefier motor also and need 220 which is simply not an option for me right now. I could run a line but the distance and location make that very costly. The saws that have the 110V have the right motor but not a lot of the features that I listed and that come with the ridgid.

Sorry if this makes anyone upset. I believe it is a really nice saw but I can't commit to something that is not fully tested, warranty or not. Just giving my two cents.

10feettall - Great deal! That was for the floor model? Not all saws right? I hope that it serves you well for a long time to come.

I added this part 2 minutes after posting my main comment.

Well Lord bless America, now it's on clearance for a rediculous price! son of a gun. 
Anyone know if it's possible to add a cast top and wings to this saw as an aftermarket product?


----------



## 10Feettall

I called HD back to talk with the Tool manager to confirm that my AS IS floor model still qualified for the lifetime warranty. He said it did. And I was happy. He called back two minutes later to tell me he just discovered a brand new saw still in the box if I wanted it. Yep - and I was really happy! $320 out the door after tax. I believe that was the last one left in the Twin Cities. Hopefully set-up goes well.


----------



## nam69

If your 4511 was on the floor with a cut power cord that is because it should not have been sold because it falls within the recall for an arbor that may fail. It could be very dangerious. Contact HD and or Ridgid to verify that your saw's serial number is or is not under recall.


----------



## Buttpiratew

I wanted this saw. but then i heard it got discontinued for saftey issues, which i do not know what those were. but came last Oct the R4512 came out. got it love it and i still wish it was a grantite counter top. but I am happy with my purchase


----------

